# Removing Towel Rack to paint bathroom



## bigbearok (Feb 12, 2009)

Forgive me if this is the wrong area, but there's the deal:

I'm about to paint my bathroom, taping and removing fixtures. Well, I get to the towel rack and go to unscrew the little screw thing to remove it, and find out that it's not a standard screw. Not a flathead, not a Phillips. It's round, threaded on the outside and hollow on the inside. Shaped like a threaded tube I guess. It's not shaped like it fits an allen wrench, nor is there anything inside that fits a small screwdriver.

Anyone seen anything like this? Any idea how the heck it got put in and how I can remove it?

I may just wind up taping the towel rack and painting around it, but that always looks pretty bad.

Any help appreciated!
thanks,
Nate
Dallas, TX


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

The thought of a STRIPPED Allen head set screw is crossing my mind.

Normally on towel rods, the set screw holding the end bracket to the mounting plate will have a slot or Allen head drive. If it's not a slot, and it's round, it just might be stripped.

Have you tried a 5/64" or 3/32" Allen key in it?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

That's a safety fastener and not meant to be (temporarily) removed

Best to paint around it


----------



## cobracdn (Jan 27, 2009)

Go to your local auto parts/tool store and ask them for an small "Easy Out". I the easy out will not go in far enough get your drill out with a bit that easily fits into the end of the screw and drill it deeper, then try the easy out again. http://www.ted-kyte.com/3D/Pictures/Easy Out 2.jpg Cheers


----------

